
11 cool things Magic Leap says its device will do - fezz
http://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/news/2015/09/09/heres-11-cool-things-magic-leap-says-its-secret.html?
======
angersock
tl,dr: hope you've got deep pockets, because they've patented a bunch of
obvious ideas.

